# driving under the influence of alcohol, drugs or similar substance



## demo555 (Mar 11, 2018)

Hello Everyone, I need help and please help me.

My brother works for a taxi company in Abu Dhabi and last Sunday he got into an accident and police did a blood test and charge him with "driving under the influence of alcohol, drugs or similar substance".

First 4 days he was in a hospital because of the accident injuries and then they took him to the police station (this whole story told by his company)

He is on a work visa in UAE. 

We ask his company if we can talk to him but they said this is the police matter and cannot talk to him until the judge (court) make the decision. But the chances are he has to pay fine, maybe jail and then deportation. 

We ask his company we can come to U.A.E and the guy advised once the court will make his decision then you can meet him so it's a good idea if you come here after a court hearing. 

Can anyone help me what should we do? what could be the worst circumstances in that situation. 

I would be highly thankful for the help or suggestion because our whole family is in North America. 

Thank you


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well firstly it depends what was in his system. As the penalties for alcohol and drugs vary. Was anyone else hurt in the accident? That will also play a part.

Usually there's jail time, fines and loss of drivers license.

With alcohol the fines can range from 5,000-20,000 dhs and jail time varies. If he's being held, by the time it gets to court, they could just say time served, but it can be anywhere from 30 days to six months and loss of license - not necessarily deportation.

Now if it's drugs - the jail time for drug taking/possession is usually four years, followed by deportation.

If he's being held at a police station, you should absolutely be able to visit and speak to him - I wouldn't see any reason why not and find that very odd indeed.

He's going to need an Arabic speaking lawyer. Do NOT let him sign anything in Arabic, without having it translated first and a lawyer present.

At the end of the day, it's going to depend who is sitting in the judges chair on the day, what mood they're in and if they decide to make an example of him.

Also to add, does he have an alcohol license? If he was drinking and doesn't have one, then that's also going to cause him problems. Drinking without a license in the UAE is illegal and carries penalties on it's own.


----------



## demo555 (Mar 11, 2018)

Chocoholic said:


> Well firstly it depends what was in his system. As the penalties for alcohol and drugs vary. Was anyone else hurt in the accident? That will also play a part.
> 
> Usually there's jail time, fines and loss of drivers license.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply. 

I have been told by his company that he was under the influence of drug but he hit the public property. we are still not able to contact him/talk with him because we have no idea where is he right now and a company is not providing any information. the company told me that he will get maximum of 6 months jail and deportation under that situation. 

My whole family is in North America and I tried to call Abu Dhabi police and no one is giving me any information may be because of a language barrier. 

Do you think it's a good idea to get a lawyer? 

Any advice what should we do? 

Thank you again,


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Please don't just take the company's word for it. You need to actually speak to someone dealing with the case, which is why you need an Arabic speaking go-between i.e. a lawyer.

As I said, they could get him to sign anything in Arabic - it's happened before. He needs everything to be translated to him to understand exactly what is going on.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I was involved with a recent incident where a relative was detained at the Abu Dhabi airport then transferred to this Abu Dhabi police station:

Criminal Investigation Department
Address: Shakhbout Bin Sultan St - Abu Dhabi
Phone: 02 512 7777

I understand this is the main station that most get transferred to. 

They would not let me speak with her for 36 hours until the case was moved to a judge/prosecutor, as that was happening they let her call me and she told me there was a AED500 fine that need paid then they let her go.

I was also involved with another incident where they have taken a friends passport for over 6 months while an investigation was taking place even though there was no evidence of any wrongdoing by her. Lawyers were no help until the case is moved to the public prosecutor but she was not detained.

My point being it is not unusual for you to not be able to speak with a person under investigation until it goes to the prosecutor, there were women confined with my relative for a week that had not yet been to that step. In my opinion you need either a lawyer or "connected" Arabic speaking friend involved to see what is going on to help when it gets to the prosecutor phase.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Also, unfortunately. You will be asked to sign a statement in Arabic before going to the prosecutor so that opportunity might be past.


----------

